# Tesla Owners of Orange County - Meet rEVolutionaries Series



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi all...

This is a part of the forum that I never thought I would start a thread in, but because of C19, we've paused quite a bit of our club's live, in-person events and started to do this series of meetups for club members and thought to stream it live on YouTube for others to enjoy.

Club members get the first invites to the actual conference call/meetup to give members the first crack at "seats." A few days before, we often open the invite to the Tesla Community for full participation, but that requires an email registration. However, those that don't want to register, I will try to stream the event live on YouTube. However, I'm batting 50% on the live stream. Episode 1 went off well, Episode 2 failed 15 minutes in (live stream.)

Either way...

Enjoy the series

=======================================================================================================================================================================
Meet rEVolutionaries #1 - Eli Burton, Adventures of Starman, and others...
=======================================================================================================================================================================

Eli is the creator of the Adventures of Starman comic book series and episode 3 has just completed and in the process of release.

To give you some background, here are some links to his various activities:

https://theadventuresofstarman.com/Mission/

Some articles on his comic book work -

While Starman Is In Space, "Big Oil Strikes Back!"

SpaceX 's Real-Life Starman Inspires People To Explore New Frontiers

Here is a link to a fun animation that he did on YouTube - Starman Docking with the ISS Animation:






Speaking of Youtube, he is one of the guys (partnered with Anuarbek Imanbaev) behind the Tesla Geeks Show / Podcast: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbGMTIgG6Xij63BNXCNCvpg

For the club first Meet rEVolutionaries #1 - Eli Burton, Adventures of Starman, and others






=======================================================================================================================================================================
Meet rEVolutionaries #2 - Kyle Field, Sr. Editor, CleanTechnica, Tesla Solar Roof, PowerWall2, from an Owner's Perspective
=======================================================================================================================================================================

Here's a flashback to a fun little trip that Kyle and I did last year, https://cleantechnica.com/2019/07/07/vegas-baby-vegas-8-hours-of-driving-70-minutes-of-charging/

In Kyle's own words... This is how he describes himself: "I'm a tech geek passionately in search of actionable ways to reduce the negative impact my life has on the planet, save money and reduce stress. Live intentionally, make conscious decisions, love more, act responsibly, play. The more you know, the less you need. TSLA investor."

There are lots of things to talk to Kyle about, but I thought for this hour of discussion, and with the Summer sun upon us, it would be good to talk to him about his Solar Roof and PowerWall.

Kyle was one of the first installs of the Solar Roof in Southern California. He has written about his experiences on Clean Technica, but we can take the time to discuss it at this meetup.

Why Tesla's Solar Roof Is A Bargain, 53% Of The Price Of A Roof + Electricity - CleanTechnica Analysis

An Inside Look At The Components That Go Into A Tesla Solar Roof Installation

What You Should Know Before Signing Up For A Tesla Solarglass Roof

This month would have been the one year anniversary of that install and I'm sure he would be able to tell us how it is to live with the Solar Roof and PowerWall 2 system.

For Meet rEVolutionaries #2 - Kyle Field, Sr. Editor, CleanTechnica, Tesla Solar Roof, PowerWall2, from an Owner's Perspective


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Just thought to cross-post the invitation for Episode #3 that I put on the California sub-forum...

We still have full participation seats available for interested parties.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ners-club-of-orange-county.16769/#post-291351


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Just thought to cross-post the invitation for Episode #3 that I put on the California sub-forum...
> 
> We still have full participation seats available for interested parties.
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ners-club-of-orange-county.16769/#post-291351


I scheduled a LiveStream on YouTube for those that don't want to participate in the conference call, I accidentally deleted the OTHER one that I linked to.

Here is the Meet rEVolutionaries #3 live stream for 2020-08-30 at 1pm PDT:






Here is the featured part of my channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/DennisPascual/featured


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks to members who joined us this afternoon. Alex and I had fun holding the conversation and talking about Formula E, Racing, Roadsters, etc. The YouTube live link worked! It recorded almost everything except cut off early in Alex's thanks for having him...


----------



## JamesW1988 (Sep 1, 2020)

Great video Thank you.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

JamesW1988 said:


> Great video Thank you.


Glad you enjoyed it... Did you watch all three? Or one in particular? Feel free to send us a registration to join the next live one when I open it for the Tesla Community, initial seats are for club members first, then we open to friends and the community.

Save the date: September 19, 2020 at 11am PDT/2pm EDT/7pm BST...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is a cross-post invitation for Episode #4 with Robert Llewelyn that I put on the California sub-forum...

We still have full participation seats available for interested parties.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...pdt-tesla-owners-club-of-orange-county.16872/


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is the link to #4 with Robert Llewelyn:






If joining us live, we may not necessarily get to your question on chat as full participation RSVP respondents get priority.


----------

